# Netzwerkkennwort



## Stephan Zesiger (9. Juli 2002)

Hi.
Manchmal weiss ich wirklich nicht genau, ob Windows mein Freund oder Feind ist (ist Linux wirklich so kompliziert ??)

Mein Problem: habe den Apache installiert und will ihn testen (jawoll, stehe noch ganz am Anfang). Gebe also http://127.0.0.1/ in den Browser ein und was passiert ? Ich werde nach dem Netzwerkkennwort gefragt... (er will: Kennwort, Passwort, Domain).

Ich weiss weder das Nachgefragte, noch wieso er mich das überhaupt fragt.
Hilfe, Skyla


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juli 2002)

wohl nur installiert und nicht konfiguriert ? 

Take this --> http://www.apachefriends.org/wampp.html


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (9. Juli 2002)

No. Musste einen lokalen Benutzer einrichten. Danke trotzdem.
Skyla


----------



## dPo2000 (9. Juli 2002)

*input input input input input input input input input input input input input input*

ein paar mehr zusatzinformationen wären schon nicht schlecht gewesen. bei mir kommt die anmeldung zb. an meinem proxy wenn ich mich nicht in der domäne angemedeldet habe usw. ...

welche win version hast du ?


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (9. Juli 2002)

Sorry. Weiss aber gar nicht genau, was ich noch schreiben soll. War mal wieder so ein Schuss ins Blaue. Ausnahmsweise offensichtlich ein Treffer. Bin absolut nicht der Windows-Spezialist. Habe einfach einen lokalen Benutzer eingerichtet. Und da gings...

Windows 2000 Advanced Server.
Sorry, wenn ich Dir nicht mehr Auskunft geben kann.
Gruss, Skyla


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Skyla _
> *Hi.
> Manchmal weiss ich wirklich nicht genau, ob Windows mein Freund oder Feind ist (ist Linux wirklich so kompliziert ??)
> *



Hi Linux ist nicht kompliziert, nur nicht so intuitiv.
Das heisst wie bei windows klick & try konfiguration geht schief und mann muss sich ein wenig zeit nehmen um diesen zu konfigurieren.

PS: Skyla wenn du Win2k Advanced Server hast und auch die Lizenz hast dann kannst du Microsoft Soupport anrufen und nachfragen.
Wenn du die Lizenz nicht hast dann würde ich 2 Dinge tun:

a) Win2k Advanced Server sofort deeinstallieren 

b) Den Benutzer Accaunt hier aufgeben und hoffen das niemand ein Auge auf dich geworfen hat (ich mein von der MS Anti Warez fraktion) über die IP geht das ruckzuck und mann hat dein realname dann kommt bei dringenden Tatverdacht ne Wohnungsdurchsuchung der Polizei hinzu und dann stehst du da mit einer Server Software die 3000 $ Lizenzkosten kostet als Warez. Bedenke es laufen grad grosse anti Piraty Aktionen.
Also schwupps runter mit dem Teil (da ich davon ausgehe das das nicht ganz legal ist)

c) Ist jeder Linux Server für PHP Programmierung 100 * mehr geeignet als jeder 2k Server und auch wenns der ganz grosse ist.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (9. Juli 2002)

Lieber HolyFly

Danke für Deine Stellungsnahme. Selbstverständlich weiss ich, dass Hinweise dieser Art zu Deinem Aufgabenbereich gehören. In casu läuft das angesprochene Windows 2000 Advanced Server auf einem Rechner einer Unternehmung, die mit MS Select-Verträgen ausgestattet ist und deren Angestellter ich bin. Zur allgemeinen Beruhigung: auf meinem privaten Lap-Top läuft Windows XP Home Edition, legal erworben beim Kauf Desselbigen.

Ansonsten bin ich noch im Besitz einer Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server Evaluation Software (120-Day Limit on Use).

Mit grossem Respekt vor Deiner Arbeit und freundlichen Grüssen

Skyla


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Skyla _
> *Lieber HolyFly
> 
> Danke für Deine Stellungsnahme. Selbstverständlich weiss ich, dass Hinweise dieser Art zu Deinem Aufgabenbereich gehören. In casu läuft das angesprochene Windows 2000 Advanced Server auf einem Rechner einer Unternehmung, die mit MS Select-Verträgen ausgestattet ist und deren Angestellter ich bin. Zur allgemeinen Beruhigung: auf meinem privaten Lap-Top läuft Windows XP Home Edition, legal erworben beim Kauf Desselbigen.
> ...



Hallo Skyla,
wenn es wie eine verdächtigung klang so denke bitte daran wir auf dem Board schon unsere negativen Erfahrungen habe machen können.Und ich dementsprechend Skeptisch bin:
Soweit sogut 
Bist gern eingeladen im Linuxforum soupport zu bekommen, soweit uns das möglich ist, wenn du eine Installation in betracht ziehst:

Zu deiner Fragen betreffend Windows Advanced Server kann ich dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen, da meine Kennntisse in dem MS Server bereich nicht wirklich nennenswert sind.

Zu deiner Frage betreffend Linux installation:
Wie ich schon beschrieben habe. Ist das Betriebssystem anspruchsvoll aber nicht kompliziert.
Das bedeutet: 
Es gibt Distributionen die lassen sich bei passender Hardware leichter installieren (inclusieve Netzwerkanbindung) als Windows98.
Zu nennen währe da Suse und z.b Mandrake. Auch RedHat, obwohl ich aufgrund fehlender Praktischer Erfahrung mit Redhat nicht wirklich bezeugen kann.
Es gibt zudem auch distributionen die mehr Kenntnisse verlangen. 
Z.B Spezifische Kenntnise der Hardware.
Hier währe z.B Debian und Slackware gennant oder auch Rocklinux.

Zum Windows Advanced Server Betrieb mit Apache kann ich nur abraten da die Apache Windows Version bekanntlichermassen nicht annähernd die Leistung bringt wie die UNIX / GNU/Linux version bringt.
Apache win ist eher als Antwort auf die vielen Webentwickler unter Windows zu sehen.
Einen Windows Advanced Server als Webserver zu betreiben sollte deshalb in Erwägung gezogen werden wenn sowohl als Serverseitige Scriptsprache ASP (oder ASP.net) als ziel gilt als auch für eine Direkte Anbindung der Webapplikation an bestehende MS SQL Server.

Zu Linux zurück:
Der Apache ist auf UNIX / Linux optimiert. Dies ist auch erkennbar an der httpd.conf die auch in der Windows version existiert.
Die Administration dieses Apache zeigt auch sehr schön auf "wie das bei UNIX läuft mit dem Konfigurieren".
Das für viele Neulinge im bereich UNIX schwerste, wird der Umgang mit reinen Textdateien sein, die für die Konfiguration gedacht sind.
Es gibt einige tools (und projekte) die diese Konfiguration kapseln und auch neulingen anhand von Oberflächen nach dem Windwos Prinzip es ermöglichen den einen oder anderen Dienst einzuricht.
Hier sei z.B. zu nennen :
Anarconda --> RedHat (keine pers. Erfahurng)
yast bzw yast2 -> SuSe, sehr annerkannt aber auch ein paar schwächen auf die ich hier jetzt nicht näher eingehen will.
linuxconf --> in soziemlich allen Distributionen sowohl Graphisch als auch Shellmenü basierend verfügbar.
Ebenso währe der Webmin zu empfehlen welcher vom Funktionsumfang alle anderen schlägt und im Browser läuft (administrieren eines Server über das internet)

Meine Philosophi (die nicht jeder Teilt) ist dennoch das um das Betriebssystem zu verstehen ist es unablässig sich mit dem verzeichnis /etc (Konfigurationsfiles verzeichnis) rumzuschlagen.

Also bei Interrese an einem leistungsfähigen Webserver mit Apache sollte mann:
FreeBSD und GNU/Linux in Betracht ziehen.

PS: Wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten  (Was durchaus genau in diesem Beitrag massig vorkommen könnte  )


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (9. Juli 2002)

Oh, vielen Dank !

Die Installation von WAMP war in meinem Fall ein (innerbetrieblich nicht erlaubtes) Austesten. Die Anschaffung eines privaten Servers, der -Holy ist mir Deine Meinung-, mit einem Linux fahren wird, steht jedoch an.

Ich denke, dass ich mir aber dazu eine Woche Urlaub genehmige und mich mit Hilfe eines Lehrbuches (Tip?), an Linux herantaste!

Vielen Dank,
Skyla


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2002)

Hi Bücher zu Linux gibts wie Sand am Mehr.
Aber auch hier :
Mann muss das nicht kaufen 
--> http://termer.de/

Steht soziemlich alles drinne was von interresse sein könnte.

http://www.infodrom.org/projects/manpages-de/
Das geht dann schon eher auf die einzelne Server bzw Programme ein.
auch auf der konsole unter man programmname zu erreichen.

http://www.sambahq.de/hilfe.php3/pntdomain.html
interressant für den aufbau eines heterogenen Netzwerkes mit Win & Linux Rechnern

Buch empfehlung kann ich jetzt keine Geben da das einzige Linux Buch das ich mir gekauf habe (5 EUR auf LinuxTage) noch auf Kernel 2.2 eingeht. 

Insgesammt gibt es in jeder Distribution sehr viele Bücher und informationen.
Bei einer Suche in der mitgelieferten Software meiner Debian Woody distribution nach dem Begriff docu erhielt ich ~980 treffer.
Bei einer Suche nach man-pages (kleine manuals ) erhielt ich nochmals ~2500  treffer. 
Und ich habe noch nicht nach info - pages bzw howto's gesucht 
UNIX war schon immer die best dokumentierte Softwar auf dem Markt und Linux als Freies UNIX wird diesem Anspruch gerecht mit dem Vorteil das einiges auch schon in deutscher Sprache verfügbar ist.

Falls dann immer noch wünsche nach einem Buch bestehen so kann ich dir nur die Rezessionen auf Amazon.de ans Herz legen. Ich habe bei IT Büchern mit diesen Bewertungen immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruss und Gute Nacht 
Christian


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juli 2002)

zum einstieg kann ich folgende bücher empfehlen:
michael kofler: linux - installation, konfiguration, anwendung
helmut herold: linux/unix-grundlagen - kommandos und konzepte

und irgendwann später dann:
helmut herold: linux/unix-shells (bourne shell, korn shell, c-shell, bash, tcsh) sowie
helmut herold: linux/unix-kurzreferenz.

und natürlich die man-pages der linux-installation sowie das internet. mit dokumentation zu linux wird man regelrecht totgeschmissen.


----------

